# A day at the beach...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It was a bit cool on the mainland, but the beach was actually pretty warm today!! So the kids thought they'd take advantage of the day.








Yep, a little color wouldn't do these two any harm








Then Arch decided to go take a run and get some excercise









He checked a lot of shells, but none looked good enough to bring home









Have you ever been so happy, you just had to sing a song? 








The pups can only go on the beach up until May 1st :w00t: So we better go a few more times....maybe next time we'll take Mona Lisa too!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Pat I LOVE the picture of the fluffs on the chair - you are so cute with the things that you do with them. Mona Lisa would have a blast but I bet she will be running all around!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Pat, I just LOVE these pics!! So adorable!:wub: I tell you what GF, you are awesome with that camera..:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like y'all had so much fun, wish me Jap and Dut were there with ya!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

of course I think Ava always looks like a little cutie pie...but Archie takes the cake in these pics! He looks SO happy! I like the one of him running in action ;-P glad you had a fun time at the beach. All these beach pics have gotten me excited to take Obi to the beach


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat, those pictures are so cute. I especially love the one with Archie singing, what a ham:aktion033:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Jealous* 
There are no beaches where I live! Oh well, I guess Sophie will have to live her life deprived of the big blue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I can't believe it was warm enough today. Up here it was 37 degrees in the morning when I went out and it was kind chilly most of the day. The kids look so cute. :wub::wub: I hate the no dog rule on the beach.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They look pretty happy  we only have a couple of sections of beach where dogs are allowed on, but that is all year. Small patches. Otherwise I think it is a large fine


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What? Only visit until May 1st? What happens then, is it a no dog for summer rule? 
They look so happy! I'd start protesting now!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a fun day!!! I love Archie looking for shells, he's right you have to find special ones to take home!!!( then what do we do with them) in a jar for years and years! LOL


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Ah, to have beach so close by. They surely look as though they had lots of fun!


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

awww...love the pictures! Looks like everyone had a blast :chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We had a nice time on the beach,we didn't have time to go to Bonita Dog beach,so fluffs missed out,they would have loved it! Even though it sucked to come home to 50 degree weather after enjoying the 80's it felt good to be home again.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So adorable!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So cute Pat. I love the pic of them together in the chair. :wub: I am going to take Sammie to a park for dogs that we can access the beach in a month when his leg is healed. Where did you find those nice wide leads? :thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

They look so cute sitting in their little sunbrella chair!!! What a fun day!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Fun Fun Fun :chili: 

That second picture gotta be my favorite. Look at them :tender:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LexiMom said:


> Pat I LOVE the picture of the fluffs on the chair - you are so cute with the things that you do with them. Mona Lisa would have a blast but I bet she will be running all around!!!!


Well actually we were on a photo shoot for a tourist publication...I have two of those same chairs, but a friend of mine brought hers and we took pics after the photographer was done.



aprilb said:


> Pat, I just LOVE these pics!! So adorable!:wub: I tell you what GF, you are awesome with that camera..:wub:


LOL, thanks - I didn't bring the chair though. I did bring lots of clothese and we ended not putting anything on the pups. :blush:



LuvMyBoys said:


> Looks like y'all had so much fun, wish me Jap and Dut were there with ya!


Archie sure loves the beach!! Ava did too, but she tired out quickly.



hoaloha said:


> of course I think Ava always looks like a little cutie pie...but Archie takes the cake in these pics! He looks SO happy! I like the one of him running in action ;-P glad you had a fun time at the beach. All these beach pics have gotten me excited to take Obi to the beach


Arch had a ball. I did leave him off lead for a while, until he decided to escape and go find a way off the beach!! :w00t:



lynda said:


> Pat, those pictures are so cute. I especially love the one with Archie singing, what a ham:aktion033:


Thanks, he has such a cute face...:wub: I love my guy...



reanut1379 said:


> *Jealous*
> There are no beaches where I live! Oh well, I guess Sophie will have to live her life deprived of the big blue.


Hey, we don't have any dog parks! :angry:



Snowbody said:


> Pat - I can't believe it was warm enough today. Up here it was 37 degrees in the morning when I went out and it was kind chilly most of the day. The kids look so cute. :wub::wub: I hate the no dog rule on the beach.


Sue, actually it was pretty cold so I didn't take Mona Lisa. But the wind was coming from the west so as soon as we got over the dunes, it was warmer!!! :aktion033:



silverhaven said:


> They look pretty happy  we only have a couple of sections of beach where dogs are allowed on, but that is all year. Small patches. Otherwise I think it is a large fine


Dogs can only go on our beaches from October to May  we rarely go anyway...:blush:



Canada said:


> What? Only visit until May 1st? What happens then, is it a no dog for summer rule?
> They look so happy! I'd start protesting now!


No dogs allowed on the beach from May 1st to October 1st. If I had a big dog I'd probaby be upset about it. But I'm kind of glad they aren't allowed on the beach...some people don't clean up after their dogs :w00t::angry:



Furbabies mom said:


> What a fun day!!! I love Archie looking for shells, he's right you have to find special ones to take home!!!( then what do we do with them) in a jar for years and years! LOL


I like the big shells - they get used by guests as ashtrays. And if they're pretty ones, I put them in my planters.



Lindy said:


> Ah, to have beach so close by. They surely look as though they had lots of fun!


They had great fun!! Archie really enjoyed himself!



LuvMalteseGirl said:


> awww...love the pictures! Looks like everyone had a blast :chili:


It was a fun day. My neighbor and her little dog came with me and another friend brought her malt. And another neighbor brought her big dog, the big dogs had their photo shoot later...



michellerobison said:


> We had a nice time on the beach,we didn't have time to go to Bonita Dog beach,so fluffs missed out,they would have loved it! Even though it sucked to come home to 50 degree weather after enjoying the 80's it felt good to be home again.


It was a little chilly on our beach...but the sun was warm and it was a great day for the pups.



donnad said:


> So adorable!


Thanks!! I got a lot of pictures...and a lot of "nothing" pictures because sometimes it was so bright I couldn't see what I was taking....:HistericalSmiley:



SammieMom said:


> So cute Pat. I love the pic of them together in the chair. :wub: I am going to take Sammie to a park for dogs that we can access the beach in a month when his leg is healed. Where did you find those nice wide leads? :thumbsup:


The leads and collars were part of what the dogs were advertising...they said "LBI" (Long Beach Island) on them. This shoot was for a tourist/visitor publication. I sure hope the kids make the cut for the publication!!



babycake7 said:


> They look so cute sitting in their little sunbrella chair!!! What a fun day!


Sure was a fun day. I was beat last night!! 


Katkoota said:


> Fun Fun Fun :chili:
> 
> That second picture gotta be my favorite. Look at them :tender:


Thanks Kat. I just love taking these two out with me. Too bad Abbey and Tinker are so bad on outings *sniff* but they'd ruin the fun, so home they stay! And I felt it may have been too chilly for baby Mona Lisa.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Good Luck! They sure would cute on a brochure Pat.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So glad to see the kids outying the warm weather (I can't believe it snowed here this morning but was 80- degress just last thursday!). Hunter's allowed at the beach till June 1st so we have a litlte more time to get in the sand and surf! Enjoy your time with the pups at the beach


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh to run free, a happy day for Archie and Ava. Love the photo in the chair, LOL.
I can't believe your weather, I shoveled snow at my parent's last weekend, I'm back at my place and there's still snow here and there, but spring is coming.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What adorable little Beach Bums!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Great photos. I too love the ones of them on the chair. WAY TOO CUTE./


----------

